# The Best Way to Cut Corners for Table Legs



## Pruiett Furniture (Nov 16, 2012)

I make custom tables as a hobby and as a father-sons opportunity. Most of the tables are Shaker-style or farm-style, but sometimes (like now) a customer wants a "Crate & Barrel" design. These tables have 3"x3" or 4"x4" solid oak legs that extend through the top of the table right at the corners (and come up flush with the top of the table). I have tried all kinds of tricks to ensure that the cuts are perfectly square 3"x3" (or 4"x4") cuts. Inevitably, I mess one up. I spend a lot of time stressing over these cuts, but have yet to come up with a fool-proof way to cut them.

My latest trick (mind you I used to be an aerospace engineer and thus work toward very fine tolerances) was to use two metal carpenter's squares, clamping one just to the outside of the marks and one just to the inside of the marks, thus providing a nice channel to guide the hand saw. I then clamp pieces of 2"x2" on top to ensure that my hand saw stays vertical when cutting. Man it takes a lot of work doing it this way, and the results are not as exact as all the work should provide!!

Anyway, excuse the longwindedness. Can anyone suggest a way, a tool, or a jig that would get the job done quickly and precisely? THANKS! for any help.

Perfectionist Workworker in Goochland, Virginia


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you have a plunge router? If so, I'd make a template and use the router with a top guide straight bit to cut the through mortises. Clean up the corners with a corner chisel. I'd expect to get very tight tolerances with this method. What's the thickness of the table top?


----------



## Pruiett Furniture (Nov 16, 2012)

*Top Thickness*

Nominal 1" (3/4") mostly. Sometimes it is 1.5".


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you using a hand saw just because you like doing the work by hand? Or do you not have a table saw or band saw?

George


----------



## Pruiett Furniture (Nov 16, 2012)

*Handsaw*

I am using a handsaw for the cut, as a table saw is impractical for cutting 3"x3" squares in the corner of a 72"x37" oak table top. I do not have a band saw. But that too would be impractical for the same reasons. A jigsaw rarely provides a vertical cut (or straight cut), which is imperative in my application. The square table leg must fit exactly in the cut, as any gaps or uneven edge would make the table look shoddy. Hence, the handsaw with the makeshift jig I describe seems my only option with present equipment (I have not router).


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

chaplaindoug said:


> I am using a handsaw for the cut, as a table saw is impractical for cutting 3"x3" squares in the corner of a 72"x37" oak table top. I do not have a band saw. But that too would be impractical for the same reasons. A jigsaw rarely provides a vertical cut (or straight cut), which is imperative in my application. The square table leg must fit exactly in the cut, as any gaps or uneven edge would make the table look shoddy. Hence, the handsaw with the makeshift jig I describe seems my only option with present equipment (I have not router).


OK, I assumed that is was the cutting of the legs that was the problem.

That being the case I agree with the router and jig solution. You would square the corners with a chisel.

George


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

If It was me doing this I would make my openings undersized about 2 3/4" square, and then nibble away the last 1/4" with chisel / block planes to ensure a tight fit.


----------



## Jory (Feb 19, 2012)

*Cutting corners of table legs*

I agree with the router suggestion. It is fast and accurate. Use a down spiral bit and that will help keep the table top chip free. The advantage of this technique is that with a second simple jig you can create a rabbit or rebate on two sides of the legs so the table top can rest on the leg.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Without a router I think I'd agree with doing it undersized and cleaning it up with chisels and/or plane.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just noticed the date. Did you come up with a solution?


----------

